# I’m new



## jam it smoke it (May 30, 2021)

I just bought a PitBoss 1600 smoker 
Never smoked anything before


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 30, 2021)

Welcome from SC, congrats on the new smoker


----------



## jam it smoke it (May 30, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## 912smoker (May 30, 2021)

And so it begins lol. Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !


----------



## MSK2193 (May 30, 2021)

Welcome from an old smoker, but newbie to the forum!


----------



## jcam222 (May 30, 2021)

Welcome from NE Ohio. Start reading here and asking questions. You will be cranking out good Q In no time. I’d suggest you start with pork butt for pulled pork. Most forgiving cook.


----------



## kruizer (May 30, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You will find all good things to know here.


----------



## olaf (May 30, 2021)

People here can tell you what pellets to get, do that first welcome from mn.


----------



## jam it smoke it (May 31, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You will find all good things to know here.


Thanks, I am from Minnesota also


----------



## JLeonard (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Congrats on the new cooker. And remember....we like pics here.
Jim


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2021)

jam it smoke it said:


> I just bought a PitBoss 1600 smoker
> Never smoked anything before


Quick, run to the store and pick up a pork butt/shoulder and break that baby in.
I trim the fat cap down, so it's about 1/4 thick then slice  a checkerboard pattern just deep enough to barely reach the meat under it. Then I rub the whole thing down with cheap yellow mustard to hold the rub onto it.
I just smoked one up last night  it took 9 hours, I rubbed it down with garlic, salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder and coriander. I plan on making taco's and enchilada's  with the leftovers, so I didn't use a BBQ rub this time.
Man, it turned out awesome, I'm going to do them this way more often. I smoked it at 250*  for the first 5 hrs than I tossed it into a pan on a roasting rack added an inch of orange juice and water that I heated up to a boil. (which is very important never add cold liquid to the pan). 
Then I covered it tightly with a layer of foil  and tossed it back into the smoker and cranked the temp up to 300* to finish it off to an internal temp of 195*.

Pork butt's are great to start out with because they are hard to mess up because they are so forgiving.

So get you one and have at it everyone loves them whether you turn it into pulled pork with sauce or leave it plain for taco's and enchiladas.

Welcome to the forum, if you have any questions don't be afraid to ask them.
There are no stupid questions everyone started out just like you are at some point.

The most important thing to remember is have fun with it.
Dan


----------



## jam it smoke it (May 31, 2021)

I do have a question, when smoking you open the grate some to let the smoke out , all the way open or partially


----------

